# The Arkansas River is a vital lifeblood to our recreation economy.



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

https://coloradosun.com/2019/11/24/...-66422153&mc_cid=baad013c05&mc_eid=1ff2c27b1a


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Who needs budget $. We can sell the prime land for our pet projects and boondoggle trips, lunches, empire building, new trucks, ad nauseam.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Without knowing specifics, it's hard to comment on this. Most of the lands he mentions are either already in an ACEC (Area of Critical Environmental Concern), and then there's the Mcintyre WSA (Wilderness Study Area, which is managed as wilderness) which starts about 20 miles west of Canon City.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

This guy is an idiot. The public comment period for the BLM's Eastern Colorado Resource Management Plan closed on September 20th. They are no longer accepting public comment on the topic.

Not much that can be done about it currently, but if anyone would like some actual useful information on the topic it can be found here:

http://www.wildconnections.org/conservation/blmmanagementplan.html


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

lmyers said:


> This guy is an idiot. The public comment period for the BLM's Eastern Colorado Resource Management Plan closed on September 20th. They are no longer accepting public comment on the topic.
> 
> Not much that can be done about it currently, but if anyone would like some actual useful information on the topic it can be found here:
> 
> http://www.wildconnections.org/conservation/blmmanagementplan.html


An idiot!?!?!?! But he started fishpond and sold half of it to a couple trust fund kids. How could this be? 

Thanks for the link, I like to try and educate myself on this stuff every once in awhile.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Perhaps idiot was too strong of a word, but this was a pretty big topic amongst outdoor enthusiasts and conservationists all summer long. His article is poorly written and about 3 months too late...


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Please, in no way was I criticizing your use of the word idiot. I appreciate all the information you provide to the community. While I don't know you at all, I am led to believe you have also invested a significant amount of your time and energy into being an activist in the area. As someone who occasionally uses the resource I appreciate your passion and efforts.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

theusualsuspect said:


> I am led to believe you have also invested a significant amount of your time and energy into being an activist in the area.


Thanks for saying that.

Knowing what I do about community advisory boards, meetings, and the amount of stuff you have to ramp up on to participate in a meaningful way, this may be the understatement of the year. 

-AH


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

The ECRMP has moved out of public comment but the version BLM is pushing ignores all the science and public input from nearly a decade of study, reducing both areas with wilderness characteristics and areas of critical environmental concern to near zero while opening most of the land to oil and gas extraction (even though there is little to no proven resource). It is a land grab from environmentally questionable BLM appointees in Washington. 

The good news is it needs to go through our Governors office and probably a number of lawsuits before it is finalized. 

So yes you should speak up, let the Governor know your opinion call your representatives, this is not a done deal make some noise! The proposed option is bullshit!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

ptwood said:


> The good news is it needs to go through our Governors office and probably a number of lawsuits before it is finalized.
> 
> So yes you should speak up, let the Governor know your opinion call your representatives, this is not a done deal make some noise! The proposed option is bullshit!


My understanding is that while it does have to go through Polis' office, there is no precedent for him to veto it. What's more likely is that he will require a few changes before implementation (or at least that's what the Wilderness Society thinks will happen). I do not believe representatives have any say, other than the ability to influence the Governor's decision.

I would encourage concerned individuals to contact Polis' office and express their concern, but don't waste your time telling the BLM how you feel about this particular topic.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

It is true that our Reps don't have a lot of direct say over this issue but they do have some pull with the BLM leadership (Gardner in particular) and can be encouraged to listen to the boots on the ground and local wishes. Sadly it may be that the best tactic is to keep it tied up in courts until there is a change at the top.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

ptwood said:


> Sadly it may be that the best tactic is to keep it tied up in courts until there is a change at the top.


That seems to be the consensus amongst the conservation community.


----------

